# NGRc 2018/Atlanta



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
The web page just went active complete with paper registration form (downloadable). Online registration with a clickable calendar w/more info linked will come soon. Check out http://ngrc2018.com/ for complete info.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Ted,

Which manufacturer makes the two convention cars?

Knut


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Knut,
They are USA Trains 40 FT. Wood Reefers. Already ordered from USA Trains and will be delivered before the convention starts. Not yet pictured, but I think it is on the registration form, will be a Convention Special 'General' locomotive by Hartland Locomotive Works (ice cream social will be at the museum that houses the REAL locomotive).


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
Descriptions of the Monday and Tuesday's train rides are up on the web page. Show cars with ordering info is also posted. We already have people registering! Complete schedule is posted, too.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
The Georgia Garden Railway Society will have several board members and a few other members at the 2018 booth in Tulsa. Look for them. They can answer questions and even take reservations for 2018. Dan Alvero, our convention chairman will be there, so you can get up to date info.


----------

